# Food Alert



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

FOOD ALERT -

Please be aware that Tesco's have had a terrorist alert
and have taken all Chinese meals off their shelves
because they may have ricin.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What about glass noodles  ;D


----------

